
Creating a Robust, Reusable Link-Checker - MichaelFBryan
http://adventures.michaelfbryan.com/posts/linkchecker/
======
Buetol
I've done a similar project, it takes a website and output broken urls using
Scrapy:
[https://gist.github.com/mdamien/7b71ef06f49de1189fb75f8fed91...](https://gist.github.com/mdamien/7b71ef06f49de1189fb75f8fed91ae82)

